
Birkenstock quits Amazon in US after counterfeit surge - smaili
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/20/birkenstock-quits-amazon-in-us-after-counterfeit-surge.html
======
quantumhobbit
At what point is Amazon complicit in the sale of counterfeit goods from a
legal standpoint? It is an obvious problem and Amazon doesn't appear to be
doing much to counter it.

Seems like only a matter of time until they get sued by a brand name
manufacturer just as YouTube got sued by content producers almost a decade
ago. Not that I look forward to the day when Amazon sellers can be taken
offline by a copyright notice like YouTube users today, but that is where we
are heading.

------
mc32
So far, I have not been affected by the confluence of stock comingling and
counterfeiting resulting in receiving a counterfeit product from Amazon,
but... the day that does happen is the last time I buy from Amazon.

I don't mind knock offs, so long as they are clearly labeled as such, so I can
choose or I can avoid them.

Amazon needs to address this issue at once and with force. They can't afford
to ignore the issues of both the effects of stock comingling, counterfeiting,
paid fake insincere reviews resulting in their customers getting fleeced
disappointed and upset.

